# OCT Throwdown



## bmudd14474 (Oct 1, 2014)

This months theme will be .......................................................
Leftovers.

View media item 344098

This throwdown you will need to make your best dish using your smoked leftovers. 




 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 10/31/14


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: Smoked Fun.



Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 10/31/2014  Please email all entries to [email protected]

This month's prizes are as follows.

From A-Maze-N Products

 AGS COUNTERTOP MEAT TUMBLER
View media item 345599

And from SMF a $100 gift certificate to Amazon.com

Thanks for both Jeff and Todd for offering up some nice things for these throwdown. 


Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## themule69 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds interesting! I look forward to watching the magic.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't wait to see what people will come up with, sounds fun, love leftovers. 

DS


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks to be fun....


----------



## biggqwesty (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I farked.... There are never any left overs here!!!


----------



## seenred (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh yeah!  Lookin forward to this one...I'll be gettin some new ideas from all ya'll on tasty creations with my leftovers!

Red


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 6, 2014)

Look out people. I will be back home and ready to start up my smoker in the next few days. My only problem will be saving the leftovers for this since I have been in Antarctica for almost 8 months with no REAL BBQ for the whole time. This will be a fun one.


----------



## bluto (Oct 8, 2014)

Interesting, this is going to take some imagination, I look forward to the entrees.


----------



## dougmays (Oct 8, 2014)

What if i have some leftover raw brisket or butt in the fridge ;) just kidding...looks fun!


----------



## dcarch (Oct 8, 2014)

Mine leftovers are more leftover than yours.

They all have fuzzy green stuff growing on them. That's why i will win. :-)

dcarch


----------



## smokenstein (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome fun sounds like.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2014)

Updated with Prizes. Go to the first post.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 11, 2014)

Those are awesome! :yahoo:


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 12, 2014)

bmudd14474 said:


> Updated with Prizes. Go to the first post.


hi bmudd14474 - you didn't reply back to my last PM.  Please advise...thanks

Josie


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2014)

Josie,

Sorry for the delay. I just replied. 

Brian


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Oct 12, 2014)

bmudd14474 said:


> Josie,
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I just replied.
> 
> Brian


got it thanks Brian


----------



## donr (Oct 20, 2014)

I have two teenagers who run cross country.  I haven't seen leftovers in quite some time.


----------



## gussigan (Oct 28, 2014)

oh no, was going to enter my first comp but made the rookie error of not putting the code word in the pic!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this one over?? Who won? anyone have link??


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 6, 2014)

gussigan said:


> oh no, was going to enter my first comp but made the rookie error of not putting the code word in the pic!!





driedstick said:


> Is this one over?? Who won? anyone have link??


I was wondering that very same thing DS.  Is it over??


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 6, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Is this one over?? Who won? anyone have link??






SmokinVegasBaby said:


> I was wondering that very same thing DS.  Is it over??



I have not seen a voting thread yet. It will be put in the carousel.  Usually voting last 1 week.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------

